# Plan on buying Diesel Cruze by the end of July! Out the door pricing question



## pmiles1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello to all! I am new to the forum but I have been trolling for a week or so and finally decided to join. I have been looking for a new car for a month and ran across the cruze diesel due to the gas mileage, and after looking at it online decided to test drive one yesterday; I also was contemplating on a Nissan Altima (just to make the wife happy). After driving both cars she said that she would not mind having the cruze over the Altima! So the Cruze diesel is what we are looking at and will have one by the end of July at the latest. I have been in touch with two dealers, one is local and the other is in Atlanta.
Here is a link to the car the local dealer found and with a quick Google search I found the dealer that has it.

2014 Chevrolet Cruze for sale in Covington - 1G1P75SZ5E7212404 - Ginn Motor Company

The local dealer quoted out the door (after tax,tag& title, and any other fee) a price of $25,940

I called the dealer in Atlanta and was quoted 1k above the local dealer’s price and after telling them the local dealer was giving me that exact car at a better price I was given a price of $25,440 out the door.

My wife and I also found the same car just in white on the way home at a very small chevy dealer in a small town in the middle of nowhere (so small they only had two cruze on the lot and one just happened to be diesel.) I plan on giving that dealer a call on Monday and seeing what they can do out the door.


My question is what is a good price for this car? The reason I ask is the local dealer added a $499.00 shipping fee and would it seems that both dealers have come off the price, but how much more can come off the price? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

It would all depend on options, You could get one cheaper that had no add on's like Nav, Fogs, etc. A fully loaded one will cost a few grand more because of these ad on's.
What options do are you getting on yours?


----------



## pmiles1 (Jun 29, 2014)

All i told the local dealer is i want the 7in touch screen and every model that i have looked at with this option comes with back up camera option. the car in the link comes with theses option:



JET BLACK, LEATHER-APPOINTED SEAT TRIM (ACC)
SEATS, FRONT BUCKET WITH RECLINING SEATBACKS AND ADJUSTABLE HEAD RESTRAINTS (A51)
MIRROR, INSIDE REARVIEW AUTO-DIMMING (Included and only available with (PDD) 2LT/Diesel Driver Convenience Package.) (DD8)
MIRRORS, OUTSIDE HEATED, POWER-ADJUSTABLE, BODY-COLOR, MANUAL-FOLDING (Included and only available with (PDD) 2LT/Diesel Driver Convenience Package.) (DWE)
VISORS, DRIVER AND FRONT PASSENGER ILLUMINATED VANITY MIRRORS (Included and only available with (PDD) 2LT/Diesel Driver Convenience Package.) (D6I)
EMISSIONS, FEDERAL REQUIREMENTS (FE9)
BLACK GRANITE METALLIC (Extra cost.) (GAR)
ENGINE, 2.0L TURBO DIESEL DOHC L4 (STD) (LUZ)
TRANSMISSION, 6-SPEED AUTOMATIC, ELECTRONICALLY CONTROLLED WITH OVERDRIVE (STD) (MDK)
ENHANCED SAFETY PACKAGE includes (UD7) Rear Park Assist, (UFG) Rear Cross-Traffic Alert and (UFT) Side Blind Zone Alert (Requires (PDD) 2LT/Diesel Driver Convenience Package.) (PCW)
2LT/DIESEL DRIVER CONVENIENCE PACKAGE includes (D6I) driver and front passenger illuminated vanity mirrors, (DD8) auto-dimming inside rearview mirror, (UVC) Rear Vision Camera and (DWE) outside heated, power-adjustable mirrors (PDD)
REAR PARK ASSIST (Included and only available with (PCW) Enhanced Safety Package.) (UD7)
REAR CROSS-TRAFFIC ALERT (Included and only available with (PCW) Enhanced Safety Package.) (UFG)
SIDE BLIND ZONE ALERT (Included and only available with (PCW) Enhanced Safety Package.) (UFT)
AUDIO SYSTEM, CHEVROLET MYLINK RADIO AM/FM stereo with CD player and MP3 playback, includes 7" diagonal color touch-screen display (STD) (UFU)
AUDIO SYSTEM FEATURE, PIONEER PREMIUM 9-SPEAKER SYSTEM WITH AMPLIFIER, 250 WATTS (Requires (PDD) 2LT/Diesel Driver Convenience Package. Deletes (VTW) auxiliary glovebox.) (UQA)
REAR VISION CAMERA display integrated into Chevrolet MyLink radio (Included and only available with (PDD) 2LT/Diesel Driver Convenience Package.) (UVC)
LICENSE PLATE BRACKET, FRONT (Will be forced on orders with ship-to states that require a front license plate.) (VK3)
PREFERRED EQUIPMENT GROUP (1SL)


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

I can not vouch enough for getting the 2LT/Diesel convenience package (auto dimming rear view mirror, heated outside mirrors, backup camera).. I have a similar package on all of my other vehicles and could not live without it. For $380 I think it is a steal too as it will not be that cheap to add it later. I drove a regular Cruze 2LT without it yesterday while they were trying to procure a TD for me from another dealer and not having the backup camera and all wasn't fun (took it to Wendy's and parked by the drive through, had a pain of a time getting out when you can't see oncoming traffic with a truck blocking the view in the spot next to you).. The price you quote is good to me. My out the door price tomorrow is $26,868.40 for mine. It has fogs, 2LT driver convenience, oil pan heater, navigation, safety package, navigation, and the Pioneer stereo.. Seems the only difference between the price of mine and yours is the navigation, so can't vouch enough for saying to take it. Personally can't wait to cross over to the dark side from the Volt lease. Good luck!


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

I will say to as a thought I had. If you were looking at buying at the end of July if you could I would go on a head and buy now.. Cause I was originally just going to turn my Volt in, and get my TD Cruze around November/December time frame this year cause I wanted the 2015 body style. Seems they want all Cruze's gone though before the 15's hit, so if you even have the feeling that you like the price I would take it. I don't see much more wiggle room in the price (no idea what these invoice for, but to me it is a good value for the $). The fact that the one they are bringing in for me is $2000 cheaper than MSRP even after tax ($1200), tag/title (few hundred dont really remember), and dealer fee of $499 makes me feel like I am getting a great deal. So if I'm moving mine ahead 4 months I would move yours ahead 30 days. Especially since it is the end of the month, and the dealer I went to is 16 cars short. If yours is in a similar predicament they probably gave you everything they could, or you could try to work them down more.


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

We just got ours and its fully loaded...couldnt be any better. 

Ours was just over 29k before discounts.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Roadburner440 said:


> I can not vouch enough for getting the 2LT/Diesel convenience package (auto dimming rear view mirror, heated outside mirrors, backup camera).. I have a similar package on all of my other vehicles and could not live without it. For $380 I think it is a steal too as it will not be that cheap to add it later. I drove a regular Cruze 2LT without it yesterday while they were trying to procure a TD for me from another dealer and not having the backup camera and all wasn't fun (took it to Wendy's and parked by the drive through, had a pain of a time getting out when you can't see oncoming traffic with a truck blocking the view in the spot next to you).. The price you quote is good to me. My out the door price tomorrow is $26,868.40 for mine. It has fogs, 2LT driver convenience, oil pan heater, navigation, safety package, navigation, and the Pioneer stereo.. Seems the only difference between the price of mine and yours is the navigation, so can't vouch enough for saying to take it. Personally can't wait to cross over to the dark side from the Volt lease. Good luck!


Agreed. Get the convenience package. I was stupid and didn't. It's pretty much free considering the total cost of the thing.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

I can't comment on the price but , the 2015 is coming out soon , if I were you I would wait for that.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

VtTD said:


> On another note, I'm not sure you buy one of these cars for now. I thought there's a stop sale on all Cruze's because it turns out the windshield impales people during an accident.


Wat


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Wat


I thought I read that somewhere, but I can't find it anywhere. I'm gonna edit out that line so there is no confusion.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

VtTD said:


> I thought I read that somewhere, but I can't find it anywhere. I'm gonna edit out that line so there is no confusion.


Haha, that was a satire piece written by Andrei on the Facebook page. Because people were freaking out over all the recalls. If you can find it, look at the names in his post 

The stop-sale order was for airbag issues with 2013-2014 models, and the cars affected have been identified, the stop-sale order lifted, and a recall issued.


----------



## dieselmatik (Jun 30, 2014)

*You should be able to get a bit more off the price.*

I just bought a Cruze 2LT package in CA for 24,628.97 including 10.25% CA sales tax and all registration fees on Friday June 27. I love the car and have already put 250 miles on it, with an average 35mpg city driving in Los Angeles. I've already got a lot of compliments on it and the 2LT package is definitely worth more than the sticker price reflects. The Cruze Diesel also a very popular option in Europe right now.

2015 model year has few improvements and will just increase cost. The most recent airbag recalls are VIN specific and are an issue with 8 major car brands that subcontract with TAKATA, the company that makes the bags. 33k Cruzes were found to have bad parts and were frozen by GM. One person was injured in an accident in a Cruze LT(gas engine). The issue also exists in Honda, Toytota, Mazda, other GM brands, Chysler-fiat brands, and others.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Haha, that was a satire piece written by Andrei on the Facebook page. Because people were freaking out over all the recalls. If you can find it, look at the names in his post


And I feel like an idiot haha


----------

